# Shaft Rust!



## Three_Waggle

Hey Guys, so at the beginning of this winter, I hadn't gotten my clubs out of my trunk fast enough and my new-"er" Mizuno MP-60s got some- not a LOT- but some noticeable tiny rust specs on the shafts, anyone got a good way to buff em out!? 

Thanks!


----------



## Surtees

some auto crome Polishers are pretty good. I'll have to have a look at the one i've got a home to see what brand it is.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Buy new Project X shafts. haha JK
I used 0000 steel wool and it didn't seem to scratch them too much if you go lightly, and like surtees said crome polishers work good too.


----------



## 300Yards

That happened to me last year. All I did was clean the areas with some Easy off, and scraped the rust off with a steel wire brush. Then I polished the shaft to get any scrathces out. Good as new now.


----------



## Powerfade

I simply used an SOS pad. Good and soapy, rub gently and rust all gone. No scratches either.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Three_Waggle

Just got done trying a mixture of the methods, used a Brilo Pad type material to rub the small rust spots off and then used a No7 Chrome & Metal Polish on them right afterwards. They look Great! thanks for the tips.

EDIT: BTW, not gonna replace the shafts, had that done when I had them fitted for me. threw on some Project-X Rifled Shafts. (Rifle Project X Iron Shafts 3-PW)


----------



## Topflite_d2

Oh nice. The irons I'm getting have the non-flighted Project X 5.5's on them I've herd they are smooth.


----------



## Three_Waggle

Project X's Rifled shafts are really nice... I would recommend the Rifled Spinner shafts for your PW-SW-LW if you have a decent club and they are worth the $... I use a Golden Bear SW cuz I tend to hate that club the most and use it to practice my Club Throw (Throwing Your Club by Top 100 Teacher Charlie King | Homepage | Golf.com) LoL. Enjoy your new shafts.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Thanks thats good to hear. I haven't herd anybad things about the Project X's. I have a Cleveland CG10 SW so I could get those. I totally know what you mean about throwing clubs I've been known to do that. I even threw my SW once and bent the shaft when it hit a tree branch. Hopefully the lessons will help keep me in check.


----------



## 300Yards

I have flighted 5.5s in my CCI Forged irons. I love them!


----------



## Topflite_d2

Change of plans. Probably won't get those irons so I'm trying to make the best of what I have by shining up the blades.


----------

